# Got a heck of a deal



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just picked up a cherry 40 gallon for five bucks....yeah thats right....five bucks! Drove by it on my way home this morning and went back for it. It looks as though it was set up for maybe a month and then tore down. What a steal! 36x15x17!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, I'm way jealous...  Was this at a garage sale? I never, ever see deals like that....


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

That's a darn good deal 

I found a perfectly intact 180 on the side of the road once.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Man, I am jealous also! I've been thinking of setting up a 40 breeder for a while. The tank has great depth for scaping.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Indeed it does! fifteen inches deep i think. yes it was at a garage sale i just happened by this weekend. passed it up at first but when it was still there an hour later i made him an offer. i cant wait to figure out what im gonna use it for! I might just use it to grow some plants emmersed....


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Indeed it does! fifteen inches deep i think. yes it was at a garage sale i just happened by this weekend. passed it up at first but when it was still there an hour later i made him an offer. i cant wait to figure out what im gonna use it for! I might just use it to grow some plants emmersed....


That is a pretty awesome setup for emmersed. Hehe, I know I'm going to hear it from the emmersed population on the forum here. I would use a lesser of a tank for an emmersed setup and then use that 40g for a cherry aquascape. That 40g breeder was made for a good aquascape..  Great Deal btw, I couldn't have passed it up either. Of course to each their own, and a 40g breeder would be a great emmersed setup as well. Keep up updated with the progress of your find.. 

Matt


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh I will. Im still not sure what i'll do with it...just tossing around ideas.


----------

